# Gordon's Brush Killer



## DanielCW (Jun 6, 2018)

Hey, I've been coming here on an off for a while but I decided to register to ask this question.

I bought some Gordon's Brush Killer at Tractor Supply. My initial thought since it mentions that it's for broadleaf brush killer that it is basically like their version of Remedy. I got to reading the booklet and it doesn't directly say it can be applied to pastures like Remedy says so that has me a little worried. Anyone know if this will kill my grass? Worst case scenario, I have their version of Round Up which I have plenty of uses for.

The ingredients are:

Triclopyr, triethylamine salt  7.81%

2,4-D diethanolamine salt 16.49%

Dicamba dimethylamine salt 1.38%

Other Ingredients 74.32%

Any information on this is appreciated!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Triclopyr and 24d won't hurt your grass. I don't know anything about dicamba, someone here will.

Triclopyr is commonly used for hardwood suppression in forest work here. Works great on cleavers/bedstraw too.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dicamba will not hurt your grass. It is great about killing tough broadleaf like Plantain and Dock. I really like Dicamba but you should not spray it when the temps get much above 65° as it drifts terribly bad.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Reduce spraying pressure with dicamba too. Larger droplet size works fine


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome aboard Daniel.

Larry


----------



## DanielCW (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you for the information. I plan to mix it in with 24D or Pasture Pro to knock out blackberries and select spots of dogfennel that refuses to die after the first spraying.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Good luck be careful this time of year with those products. I'm sure you understand that regardless how careful you apply them. Regardless how mindful you are of spray drift most of the time the problem is caused By volatilization days or hours after application


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I think what everyone is trying to tell you is you may kill things you might not intend to kill. Such as tomato’s your neighbors grapes. Been a lot in the news about Dicamba and other chemicals killing crops miles away. Just be careful.


----------



## DanielCW (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm pretty much completely surrounded by forest land. Across the road from my land is another cattle pasture which also runs into a forest. I always try to be careful but I think the risk is minimal here.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

DanielCW said:


> Thank you for the information. I plan to mix it in with 24D or Pasture Pro to knock out blackberries and select spots of dogfennel that refuses to die after the first spraying.


Not necessary to mix with anything else if you're going after blackberries or other brushy or woody type plants. It already has 2,4D in it. I can't speak to dogfennel.

Ralph


----------

